
After 12 rejections, Apple accepts app that tracks US drone strikes - esolyt
https://theintercept.com/2017/03/28/after-12-rejections-apple-accepts-app-that-tracks-u-s-drone-strikes/
======
willow9886
The app was again pulled from the app store almost immediately...

